# Fish that are Compatible with a White Convict



## lpooregirl (Feb 4, 2008)

I've finally got control of my tank and I'm ready to buy some new fish. I have one white convict that has been with my for 1 year. It's all by its lonesome in a 55 gallon tank. I've tried other cichlids but have some trouble with them fighting. What are your suggestions? I live about 2 hours from a PetCo, which is pretty much my only option. I am traveling this weekend (5 hours from home) and I know there might be a better selection there, but wasn't sure how long they would last on a trip home.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

One good suggestion would be when you add the new fish, whatever it is they have that you feel like trying with your Convict, rearrange the rockwork and plants and things, so its not as if the Convict is defending his old territory, he will be busy getting used to the new arrangement of the tank while the other new fish will be as well.


----------



## D & T (Feb 4, 2008)

When I (Dan) was in college on summer and winter breaks had to take my tanks home! My trip was around 5 hours one way or longer if stopped to eat, never lost a fish due to trips! One trip home was with 2 red bellied piranhas.


----------

